# Região de Lisboa continua à mercê das inundações



## Vince (25 Nov 2007 às 20:29)

> *Região de Lisboa continua à mercê das inundações*
> Construção nos leitos de cheias é o maior perigo em caso de muita chuva
> 
> Se hoje chovesse tanto como na noite de 25 de Novembro de 1967, as cheias provocariam ainda mais estragos na região de Lisboa. Gonçalo Ribeiro Telles, o arquitecto paisagista que há 40 anos escapou à censura e foi à televisão explicar porque é que as inundações provocaram danos tão elevados, está convencido de que os poderes local e central têm "repetido e acumulado" os mesmos erros cometidos no passado. "A única diferença é que, entretanto, foram criados planos municipais para salvaguardar a circulação das águas das chuvas."
> ...


(c) Diário Notícias


----------

